# having IUD removed



## bluegrassgirl (May 8, 2007)

I've only had the Mirena IUD in me for 2 weeks now, but I am so ill from the side effects from it (severe nausea, ect.) that after talking it over with my Mom and the gyno, we agreed to have it removed. I was on it for irrigular periods, but I told Mom that I'll put up with the irregular stuff for the time being just to get rid of this "morning sickness" feeling 24/7.

I did have a question for anyone who has had one in. Does it hurt as bad to remove the IUD as it did to have it inserted? Also, how long will it take for my cycles to become regular again?

Jessie
(single mommy to Emma, 3 years and Angela, 2 years)


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

I just had my IUD removed today! The copper one though.

My midwife said, "On the count of three, cough hard. I'll remove it at that moment and you'll never feel it." I did feel it a little but hardly at all.


----------



## alaskaberry (Dec 29, 2006)

Bear down when they take it out, hurts much less. I don't know how long it will take your cycles to be regular again, mine were regular and now they are all messed up.


----------



## bluegrassgirl (May 8, 2007)

Well, I had a little trouble getting my gyno to remove the IUD. She kept saying that the pain I felt on my lower abdomen was just cramps and that the IUD doesn't cause side effects like the Pill.
But, when Mom took me to the emergency room last Tuesday (I was very dehydrated and sick), the older doctor I had there was pressing on my belly and I moaned quite a bit when he pressed on that tender spot. He asked me if I had an IUD in or had ever been pregnant. When I told him I had an IUD, he checked for the strings and said that he could bearly feel them, so he had to use some light to see where they were, and once he got a good view of them, used forceps to remove the IUD. It didn't hurt at all to have it removed (hurt much worse to have the stupid thing put in). He told me that the strings were so high up that if I would have waited another day or so, the IUD would have been floating in my uterus. He said that anytime you have a tender spot on one side with one of those in, to get it checked out ASAP. He also thought it was stupid that my gyno refused to remove it when I first started complaining of the problem and recommended switching doctors.

Since that ER doc removed that IUD, that pain has gone away completely. I told Mom that my period isn't that out of wack to need any hormones ever again, and she agreed.

Jessie
(single mommy to Emma, 3 years and Angela, 2 years)


----------



## supakitty (Mar 6, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jessie.gray* 
He told me that the strings were so high up that if I would have waited another day or so, the IUD would have been floating in my uterus.

This quote from the ER doc does not make one shred of sense.

Glad you're feeling better.

-Laura


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *supakitty* 
This quote from the ER doc does not make one shred of sense.


The strings are there so you can check to make sure it is still there and to make it easier for removal.


----------



## supakitty (Mar 6, 2002)

It still makes no sense to say that the IUD would be floating in the uterus. I mean I guess what he's saying is that the strings would be tucked inside the cervical canal.


----------

